# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann 10.06 3x3 avg



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2010)

3x3 10.06 avg (6th in the world )





and a good 4x4 solve, which isn't so great if you consider that it didn't have any parity :/


----------

